# (C#) Inhalt des Textdokuments in RichTextBox wiedergeben, WIE ?



## byPascii (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin derzeit dabei die Programmiersprache C-Sharp zu lernen.
Ich bin der Meinung "Learning by Doing" ist am besten, weshalb ich mich gleich an ein Projekt gesetzt habe.
Soweit so gut!

Nun bin ich an einem Punkt angekommen wo ich nicht weiter weiß und Dr. Google mir auch nicht helfen kann.

Ich habe 2 Textboxen, dessen Text ich anhand eines Button Clicks in einem Textdokument speichere. Funktioniert soweit.


```
private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e) //Hinzufügen -> #Eingabe
        {

            StreamWriter sw = new StreamWriter(dateipfad, true);
            sw.WriteLine("Name: " + textBox1.Text + " : " + "Nachname: " + textBox2.Text);
 
            sw.Close();

        }
```


Hier, wie ich speichere:


```
string dateipfad = @"C:\Users....txt";
```


Jetzt möchte ich diese Gespeicherten Daten in einer RichTextBox oder ListBox ausgeben.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße,

Pascal


----------

